# Bubbleicious, Super Skunk, Skunk #1



## bejohnst (Sep 7, 2006)

Location: Apartment grow. Built a box in the walk in closet. 39"X48"X76". Its being vented by a 6" vortex fan and the temps are holding at 82-83. 

Strains: Bubbleicious, Super Skunk and Skunk #1. All ordered from seed boutique without a problem. The Bubbleiciou and Skunk #1 have had a 100% germination rate using the paper towel method but no pre soak. The Super Skunk on the other had has yielded no cracks yet but i'll keep waiting (only been 24 hours). 

Lighting: I'll be vegging under a 400watt MH light with remote balast. This was one of the cheapo ones with the balast mounted ontop of the reflector but with a little cutting and wire lengthing it is now a remote hahah. For flowering I'm ordering a 1000watt HPS with aircooled hood. Just gotta raise the money should be a few weeks. 


So now for the pics. Nothing special yet but stay tuned and we'll see what we can grow here.

 -Bry


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 7, 2006)

YEAH! I beat the internet!!!!


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 8, 2006)

You have a nice setup and I look forward to following your grow. My main concern for you is that your using a 400w system and your telling me that temps are approx 82-83 degrees. How do you plan to handle the extra heat with the new system? I'm thinkin that you will need more then a air cooled reflector. I see that your using a single vortex fan, you might want to check into a induction or intake fan to "pull" outside air into your room, and the fan that you currently have to exhaust it all out. Dont mean to babble, i'm high and just would hate to have you run into heat issues....


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 8, 2006)

No you're not babblin at all! I've been considering the extra heat and trying to figure out what to do. I'm thinkin my best bet is to run some 8" ducting from outside the closet with an duct fan from the depot and pull a bunch of cool air. My real problem is with the damn closet heating up from the exhaust. So when the temps are 82-83 inside they're near 80 outside... just thankful they stabilize at that temp. Draw backs of living in a one bedroom apartment. I wish i could find the building plans for this place and tap into ducting that goes elsewhere. I just don't think there is any ducting running in the walls of the closet and really don't want to drill a bunch of "where the hell is it" holes... haha

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll let a few others put in their .02 on the issue, I'll look over some ideas tomorrow and let you know what we might can do, apt grows are much more difficult IMO.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 8, 2006)

My last grow wasn't to bad. But then again I lived in a 2 bedroom apartment by myself. Pretty easy to crack a window and let the cold air just come rushing in. I also live in a VERY cold climate so when winter time rolls around I'd be curious what it does to my ambient temps in the closet. Right now we're at 75 for the high.... can't wait for those 5 degree days... o wait yes i can.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 10, 2006)

first few girls that woke up... Also vented the hot air outside the closet and getting temps at 74... o yea


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2006)

*Congrats on the newest members of your family. Now we can only hope you are blessed with all girls. Good luck on the grow i will be following.  *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 11, 2006)

My bad, I forgot all about getting back with you...74 degrees is prime. Keep them there and you will be good to go. Ladies wont be needing thoes containers long.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll post some more pics a week from now

Any tips or tricks on how to get them on the fast track in the first 2 weeks?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok they've all been in the dirt for about 5 days or so and this is what I have:

10 Bubbleicious
7 Super Skunk
5 Skunk #1

Total of 22 plants.

Right now they're looking like they're stretching a bit. I have a fan on them and the light about 1' up the top of the cups. Temp there is 80*. Under 22/2 lighting (2 hours so its easier for me to go to sleep haha)


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 18, 2006)

10 days after going into the soil...

Back two rows: Bubbleicious
Middle Row: Skunk #1
Front Rows: Super Skunk


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 18, 2006)

Lookin Good....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 18, 2006)

Making decent progress....are you sure you're using enough light?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 19, 2006)

Its a 400 watt MH and for now thats all I have...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 19, 2006)

I would suggest to add some of the CFL's, they are cheap and relatively cool running.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok girlies got a new home. and the 1000 watt hps/mh is on the way!!!!!! Can anybody tell me what is going on with the plants in the last two picks? They're having a bit of discoloration...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2006)

*I see a room full of babies and they are looking great. *


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 23, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Can anybody tell me what is going on with the plants in the last two picks? They're having a bit of discoloration...


 
Too early to tell for me, give it couple more days and see what happens. The others look ok to me and I assume all are getting the same treatment...


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

They look good to me.... where did you get those bags, or whatever it is that you have them in now?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, I got the bags off ebay. Search for 'Planter bags' There are 1, 3 and 5 gallon sizes.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 23, 2006)

Have you used them before? Are they completely protective against water? Do they have any holes for drainage?


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 23, 2006)

Never used them before... protective against water? I don't understand. They don't leak if thats what you mean. They're made of a heavy duty plastic black on the inside white on the outside. Plenty of holes for drainage.


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 28, 2006)

LET THERE BE LIGHT! 100,500 Lumens of it to be exact! The new 1000watt HPS/MH has arrive and been installed. Temps are around 85 degrees so that is going to have to be delt with. Just not tonight.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 28, 2006)

Damn, nice setup. Can't wait to see those girls budding!


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words... unfortunetly they'll have to go into flower in about a week in a half. They've got to be cut down in early December... Next semester I'll have plenty of time to grow some monsters!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*The little ladies are looking great man. They are really gone love the new light they are under. Here some GREEN MOJO for ya. *


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 29, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE MOJO!!!! girls just got their first dose of 1/2 strength big bloom tonight... I'm lovin the light its like the sun in shining all the time in my closet lol


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 6, 2006)

Just an update... Plants are getting sicker and sicker. I have no idea what is wrong. I've search high and low for spider mites but either i'm a blind retard or its something else. The leaves are whole and no bites have been taken out of them. its just this gross discoloration! ANY thoughts?!?


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 6, 2006)

Close up of the leaves


----------



## Tonto (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like nute burn to me..... if it were heat stress you'd think it would be higher on the plant...... what nutes are you giving them? have you fixed the heat situation in there? They could use some water, too...


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

I guess i don't think its nute burn becuase they didn't get better or worse once they actually got nutes. So unless the soil (Fox Farm Ocean forest) was too hot? But who knows maybe i'll give'm a good flush today and the heat gets fixed today as well!


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

you need a 20x eyeglass to see spider mite stake it from me ive had them for 5 months until 2 weeks ago.

they leave like greyish sguglike trails on leaves and congregate ubnderside of leaves but you dont have them either its one of the following 3 things  temps too high

not frequent enough air exchange air has to be changed in room 20 time per hour for optimum efficency of plants growing

overwatered maybe as leaves will droop downwards

or most likely nute burn which is shown moreso on tips of leaves which yours are showing just flush with plain water for few days.

anyway swell looking plants dude even with the probs..

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 7, 2006)

and my typing ability is really bad.

lol

pkj


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

yea i've been searching with my 60x scope I got from radioshack. They girls are being flushed as we speak and tomorrow i'm going to install a 4" inline fan to pull more, cooler air in.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 7, 2006)

well they've all been flushed out and seem to be doing ok... lets see if the leaves recover in the next few days. This whole experience with flushing 21 plants really is the pits. I'm going hydro. Stoney thanks for editing my post forgot about the 's' word being blocked lol. And next semester when I go hydro i'm gonna come lookin for ya lol.


----------



## oO Indica Haze Oo (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe they need more Nitrogen .....well see what happens after the flush. Also check your P.M.'s!!!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 8, 2006)

Are you using tap water and are you letting it sit overnight if you are using it?
Thats what is making me switch over too. I am doing a soil grow while I build my drip system.


----------



## KADE (Oct 8, 2006)

not mites... mites leave spots.  heat burn burns the edges dead brown.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 8, 2006)

rockydog, yes I do use tap water but make sure that it does sit for a night and is then PH tested again

Seems to me like it was a nute burn. They're looking very perky this morning and the leaves are starting to recover nicely. You can see the different light spectrum in the picture. HPS bulb was put in while they were being flushed. Will switch to 12/12 on monday or tuesday night.

*edit* hard to see the picture when there is none lol


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 14, 2006)

Been in flowering since sunday night. Pulled 4 males and I think that should be it for the bunch. Leaves me with 13 females and a good mix of the 3 strains. They've recovered alot since the flushing so i'm really happy about that. Should be showing buds soon enough!

Last pic is a closeup of a male. YUCK!


----------



## dream grower (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy Smoke,  yer fixin'  to do some growin ain't ya. Good Luck Man, be watchin


----------



## Tonto (Oct 15, 2006)

Damn the male plants!!  The ladies are looking great, I'm sure they are about to take off


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys. Yea i hate damn males. Although out of my past 2 grows these are the first so thats always nice. Plus I just took out my agression on them while I was kickin'm to the curb. They are showing a lot of nice bud sports right now hopefully in a few days i'll be able to capture them with the camera. I really need a new one this one sucks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey bejohnst, you've got a wonderful looking crop going there man!

Beautiful!

Good luck to you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*Sorry about the males but we all get them when growing from seed. Atleast you got all those females.   Everything is looking great keep it up. *


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 23, 2006)

Two weks into flower. Gave them a small dose of big bloom and tiger bloom and they're loving it! Lots of buds sites I'm really happy so far.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice very nice grow yall be smoking it up in no time keep it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Your garden is really starting to fill in nicely. Your doing one hell of a job man keep it up.  *


----------



## Sabby (Oct 27, 2006)

That's one HELL of a nice grow!


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks guys 14 days into flowering tomorrow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Man those ladies are really starting to take off on ya. Whatever your doing keep it up because the ladies look great.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 29, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> 14 days into flowering tomorrow.


Hey bejohnst, the plants are looking great. Right on schedule for bud size at flowering age.

*LOOKING GREAT MAN !!!!*


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

Man you have a forest growing dont ya?. I cant wait ti see the 2 skunk strains. I am stuck between the 2 you are growing now for the 3rd strain in my grow. Well lookin good and cant wait to see more pics.
RD


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks guys, rockydog i'll be sure to take some pics next time of the two different skunk strains. I'm pretty curious what the difference is going to be in the smoke as well. I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh thanks, you are the man.


----------



## bejohnst (Nov 5, 2006)

All is well, can't wait to finish these babies up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2006)

*Man O man bejohnst i see the garden has really started to take off on ya. Did i say garden that's a freaking jungle man.   The ladies are really looking great. Keep up the great work man can't wait for the final results. *


----------



## bejohnst (Nov 12, 2006)

Well i'm pretty sure its day 35. Started flowering the 8th of October. Girls are looking good and really starting to pack the weight on. I think they'll probably flower for about 9-10 weeks before they're ready.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*Man those ladies are really looking great bejohnst. You should enter a picture in The Bud Pic Of The Month contest.   Keep up the great work man the ladies are loving it. *


----------



## bejohnst (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks for the idea, when they get frosty i'll see if i can get a good snap shot. Oh and any new growers that are planning on an apartment grow. I have one crucial piece of advice. Make sure you have a plan for maintance people to enter your appartment. I just had 3 in here for about 20 minutes to 'change a filter and check the smoke alarms' They had no idea they were 15 feet from 13 flowering plants


----------



## bejohnst (Dec 10, 2006)

All done. thinking i've got close to a pound hangin in that closet... good amount of trimmings for some yummy hash. Enjoy, I know I am :joint4: :joint4:


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 10, 2006)

i have a grow op in my back bedroom.there was an ant prob in downstairs apt,bug guy had to come in my apt.i had to take down my stuff and put plants in basment with black garbage  bags over them .it sucked but that the kind of stuff you have to deal with in an apt grow


----------

